# Meet Envy :)



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Puppy love!


















Turns out she loves me too!! She locked most of my makeup off!









She had a LOOONG car ride so she took a nap.









We're both tired LOL









She kept giving my arm little kisses









Chillaxing with me on the couch









I caught it a little too late. She was growling and barking at the camera.









And she took a little nibble... Puppy teeth hurt!!









More puppy kisses









And she finally passed out. It's been quite the day for her!









I just can't resist the sweet sleeping puppy pics!!







.

Sorry for the overload. Expect another one tomorrow for pics of Cash LOL!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She is so adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's a very cute puppy, I like her name too.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What a precious girl. Glad to see you enjoying every puppy moment. Those days just fly by. Thanks for sharing. Never too many pictures.

Joe


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not a "fur mommy" but I just couldn't resist painting her nails to match mine lol










Wrinkly pic









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow she is too cute for her own good thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Awww I love seeing puppy pictures


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I'm not a "fur mommy" but I just couldn't resist painting her nails to match mine lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I love it lol matches my toe nails  I think it's cute when there nails Re painted xo


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words GP fam 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Love puppy pics they are all great shots congrats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, she looks like my Jade.







. ( Jade at 5 weeks)






. Jade at10 weeks this Wednesday

Love puppy pictures and its true they grow fast 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Savai (Sep 18, 2012)

She's adorable! Like a fawn version of Hades


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Omg she's so cute congrats on the cute new baby.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!! I love her to death!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what a cutie!thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## kingree18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Updated pics for those that aren't on my Facebook 































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg I just love her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG how freakin adorable is she? I luv her!! Lucky!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks girls! I love her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

WOWOWOW she looks super nice! I love her! Sables are one of my favorite colors and she's just precious!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Renzen said:


> WOWOWOW she looks super nice! I love her! Sables are one of my favorite colors and she's just precious!


Well thank you! I'm proud of her...how do I tell if she's sable or blue fawn? She's got a blue mask, blue tint all over, and her tail is blue...although my older female was the same and turned sable. Hers is so prominent I just wonder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Blue fawns and fawns don't have that darker ticking sables have. =]

sable puppy below:









blue fawn puppy below:









On your girl you can see the darker coloration on her cheek (away from the fawn coloring on her muzzle), down her spine, and on her tail, which looks like a sable to me, just with faint sableing. =]


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Renzen said:


> Blue fawns and fawns don't have that darker ticking sables have. =]
> 
> sable puppy below:
> 
> ...


Ahh ok. So the 2 pups I just picked up are blue fawn...I thought they were a champagne.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay!! Missed this soooo exciting cause puppy picture rock. She is awesome! So happy for you!! What is up with the painted nails lmao. She looks like she is asking the same question in that picture hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Yay!! Missed this soooo exciting cause puppy picture rock. She is awesome! So happy for you!! What is up with the painted nails lmao. She looks like she is asking the same question in that picture hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I was painting my nails and she kept trying to nose in so she got hers done too. I thought they were cute. So did my vet lol. He took a pic and posted it to his website.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

